# "View your identites"?



## simpleleaf (Oct 12, 2018)

What is "_View your identities_" in _"privacy options" > "Edit your contact details"? 
_
What does this privacy option do? Can a user have more than one identity on this site?


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2018)

Apologies for the wait
Xenforo the system we use allows people to log in via Facebook and Twitter other social media 
It’s not a separate account it’s just what you’re linked into 
It’s basically asking you whom do you want to see your social media

Most users sign up under a unsername which is site specific and therefore the Identy is useless because they don’t have anything linked

If you signed up with a Facebook account or twitter account it applies to you 
I’ve seen maybe 2 people sign up under a twitter account in like 4 years


----------



## simpleleaf (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you! I now see in "contact details", there are "identities" which can be associated with the account.


----------

